

Boston Children’s Hospital Finds Root Cause of Diabetes - gamerDude
http://www.bostonmagazine.com/health/blog/2013/06/13/boston-childrens-hospital-found-the-root-cause-of-diabetes/

======
jakobe
This seems to be the peer-reviewed journal article:
[http://diabetes.diabetesjournals.org/content/62/5/1665.abstr...](http://diabetes.diabetesjournals.org/content/62/5/1665.abstract)

From reading the abstract, it seems that inhibiting the mentioned pathway
prevents islet cell transplant rejection. Arguing that the same mechanism is
"the root cause of type I diabetes" sound like sensationalist speculation.

------
ampersandy
Does discovering the mechanism through which diabetes is caused in animals
directly correlate to the process that causes diabetes in humans? I would
assume it is a good indicator given the number of studies that use animals,
but can they really claim they have definitely identified the root cause?

